# what to look for in a 5906



## ignantmike (May 5, 2007)

hello, i'm new to the forum's.....got a question....... i was thinking about getting one of these and want to know what to look for when buying one used?....pretty sure it is police trade- in's......they are asking 425 for it....is that about right?....any other info you got would be great thank's.......


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

You can bet your bottom dollar they are police trade ins. They were selling for $275.00 to $325.00 the end of last year. Police depatments sold to vendors for about $150.00. Somebody is trying to make a killing with them.
Welcome from down in the swamp. Enjoy the forum.:smt039 

Best Baldy.:smt1099


----------



## 10mm Sonny (Jan 5, 2007)

Last year, I paid $245 for my first and $279 for my second, both in excellent condition.


----------



## Bearcat (May 13, 2006)

ignantmike said:


> hello, i'm new to the forum's.....got a question....... i was thinking about getting one of these and want to know what to look for when buying one used?....pretty sure it is police trade- in's......they are asking 425 for it....is that about right?....any other info you got would be great thank's.......


Check the recoil spring.

These are great guns....However, you should be able to pick up a nice one for $275-$400. That price is high....but they are going up in value as people find out how great the 3rd generation Smith autos are.......YMMV,

Doc


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

I bought a 5904, the alloy frame version, about 3 years ago from CDNN for about $260, free shipping. I replaced the recoil spring, changed to the straight-back grip (parts from Smith & Wesson). It became my daily carry.
It has functioned perfectly for the last 3 years. 

Check a little further for a more realistic price...that's about $150 too high.

Keep looking, they are worth the hunt.

Good luck.
Mark


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

That price seems a little high for a police trade-in, unless it was never issued, which will be hard for you to ever know unless you can trace it bac to the agency and they will give you the records on the pistol.

They are solid, reliable pistols. If you have any doubts, replace the recoil and mag springs.


----------

